# Estee Lauder Double Wear



## kyd33 (Nov 2, 2011)

Have any of the NC 43/44 tried estee lauder double wear foundation in light or regular foundation. If so what shade worked best.  Bobbi brown honey is an exact match for me so leaning more to nc43 with yellow undertone. Thanks for the help


----------



## naomiheartsyou (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm a NC50 and I wear double wear in _truffle _so maybe go down 2 -3 shades?


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm NC44 and have used Double Wear regular in Bronze and Double Wear Light in Intensity 4.0.


----------



## missmelsie (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't know if you are still looking for a match, but I have been trying out the new shades in Estee Lauder's Double Wear.  I am NC43/44 in MAC with golden yellow undertones and I found the new shade of Honey Bronze in Double Wear a perfect match. For summer when I am a touch darker, Toasty Toffee matches well, and also there is a neutral shade called Spiced Sand that is a bit lighter but can also be an option if you use a bronzer or a powder over the top.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 6, 2013)

I find it ironic that I saw your post right now because I went back to an Estee counter yesterday for the gazillionith time to play with the Double Wear shades.  I'm finding that I am not convinced about which shade really fits me (and after this latest visit I'm still not).  I'm NC44ish with golden yellow undertones also.  I also thought that Spiced Sand (4N2) and Honey Bronze (4W1) were my best matches (recommended by a MUA who was a woman of color).  Toasty Toffee (4W2) was a bit too rich for me right now.  When I talked to the MA yesterday (caucasian MUA), she felt that *Bronze (5W1)* was a good match, but I disagree (although I left with a sample) and felt like it had too much red and I also don't believe that I am in Estee's 5 intensity range.

  	In thinking back over the multitude of foundations I have tried over the years, I find that for me Iman's Sand 5 color looks best on me and has just that right balance of undertone.  I wish I could find Double Wear in Iman's Sand 5, lol!  I really dig the long wear properties of Double Wear and want it to be my go to foundation.  I left the counter yesterday feeling really frustrated.  And I am not willing to mix foundation colors to get what I need.

  	Even though they don't offer a stay-in-place foundation like Double Wear, I think I'm going to look at Fashion Fair's reformulated line since the new color range is bigger than ever. Right now I just want to get the right color match.  I figure if I can get that then I can use the Double Wear Matte Powder in translucent over whatever I end up getting.




missmelsie said:


> I don't know if you are still looking for a match, but I have been trying out the new shades in Estee Lauder's Double Wear.  I am NC43/44 in MAC with golden yellow undertones and I found the new shade of Honey Bronze in Double Wear a perfect match. For summer when I am a touch darker, Toasty Toffee matches well, and also there is a neutral shade called Spiced Sand that is a bit lighter but can also be an option if you use a bronzer or a powder over the top.


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 8, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I'm NC44 and have used Double Wear regular in *Bronze* and Double Wear Light in Intensity 4.0.


  	This


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 8, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I find it ironic that I saw your post right now because I went back to an Estee counter yesterday for the gazillionith time to play with the Double Wear shades.  I'm finding that I am not convinced about which shade really fits me (and after this latest visit I'm still not).  I'm NC44ish with golden yellow undertones also.  I also thought that Spiced Sand (4N2) and Honey Bronze (4W1) were my best matches (recommended by a MUA who was a woman of color).  Toasty Toffee (4W2) was a bit too rich for me right now.  When I talked to the MA yesterday (caucasian MUA), she felt that *Bronze (5W1)* was a good match, but I disagree (although I left with a sample) and felt like it had too much red and I also don't believe that I am in Estee's 5 intensity range.
> 
> In thinking back over the multitude of foundations I have tried over the years, I find that for me *Iman's Sand 5* color looks best on me and has just that right balance of undertone.  I wish I could find Double Wear in Iman's Sand 5, lol!  I really dig the long wear properties of Double Wear and want it to be my go to foundation.  I left the counter yesterday feeling really frustrated.  And I am not willing to mix foundation colors to get what I need.
> 
> Even though they don't offer a stay-in-place foundation like Double Wear, I think I'm going to look at Fashion Fair's reformulated line since the new color range is bigger than ever. Right now I just want to get the right color match.  I figure if I can get that then I can use the Double Wear Matte Powder in translucent over whatever I end up getting.


  	I never see this shade in stores for the luxury radiance foundation. How does this shade differ from Clay 1? I have Clay 1 and while I do like it, I wish it were a tad lighter and less brown, it that makes sense.


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 8, 2013)

Antiqued said:


> *I never see this shade in stores for the luxury radiance foundation*. How does this shade differ from Clay 1? I have Clay 1 and while I do like it, I wish it were a tad lighter and less brown, it that makes sense.


  	I'm guessing you'd probably like to see it up close and personal before buying it and I don't know if you're an ebay buyer or not but I see a few of the Iman Sand 5 in Luxury Radiance there.


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 9, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I'm guessing you'd probably like to see it up close and personal before buying it and I don't know if you're an ebay buyer or not but I see a few of the Iman Sand 5 in Luxury Radiance there.


  	Oh yes I will check Ebay.  Thanks!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 14, 2013)

Try drugstore.com for Sand 5 in the luxury radiance. Based on what you said you're looking for, it may just fit the bill. I'm thinking so.  





Antiqued said:


> I never see this shade in stores for the luxury radiance foundation. How does this shade differ from Clay 1? I have Clay 1 and while I do like it, I wish it were a tad lighter and less brown, it that makes sense.


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 29, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Try drugstore.com for Sand 5 in the luxury radiance. Based on what you said you're looking for, it may just fit the bill. I'm thinking so.


  	Thank you!


----------



## Shahana Khaliq (Apr 15, 2013)

My dilemma with Mac is that I think I am an NC45, however it is so orange that I look much darker than I should wearing it, anything below that, and I start to look ashy. Every Mac woman looks at me and thinks I am crazy for wearing NC45 but every time they try it on me, they can only find a match with this. Even NC44.5 is too ashy, bizzare, right? Time to move away from Mac foundations.

  	I was like you guys, kept going back a zillion times to find the right Double Wear shade and bringing home samples that were just not right on me. Finally, after picking one out MYSELF, I found Toasty Toffee. I think its just perfect on me. The colour is nicely yellow undertoned, not orange! The formula is beautiful, covers my pigmentation so fantastically that I need hardly any concealer for it. And feels great on the skin. I'm pretty sure I will be purchasing a full bottle as my go to after trying this sample.

  	Others I was given to try were - Honey Bronze, Cashew, Henna and something in the 5 range. How they missed out Toasty Toffee, I don't know.

  	I'm so pleased to have finally found this. They better not discontinue it!

  	xx


----------



## dejachosendaily (Apr 21, 2013)

Im new to the forum and very late to this thread but have any of you tried the double wear light in intensity 6.0? I got a sample of it at the counter and I tried it on  today and realized its too yellow got skin tone. Its leaves my face very ashy and dirty looking too. Has anyone else had these same results?


----------



## MissTT (Apr 22, 2013)

Any comments about Double Wear vs Lancome's Teint Idole Ultra? I'm looking for a oil and humidity resistant foundation that has the most natural finish possible. I'm wondering if using the Beautyblender would make the Double Wear look less mask-like.


----------



## missmelsie (Jun 25, 2013)

Shahana Khaliq said:


> My dilemma with Mac is that I think I am an NC45, however it is so orange that I look much darker than I should wearing it, anything below that, and I start to look ashy. Every Mac woman looks at me and thinks I am crazy for wearing NC45 but every time they try it on me, they can only find a match with this. Even NC44.5 is too ashy, bizzare, right? Time to move away from Mac foundations.
> 
> I was like you guys, kept going back a zillion times to find the right Double Wear shade and bringing home samples that were just not right on me. Finally, after picking one out MYSELF, I found Toasty Toffee. I think its just perfect on me. The colour is nicely yellow undertoned, not orange! The formula is beautiful, covers my pigmentation so fantastically that I need hardly any concealer for it. And feels great on the skin. I'm pretty sure I will be purchasing a full bottle as my go to after trying this sample.
> 
> ...


  	I have exactly the same problem, MAC just doesn't suit me! I really want to try MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC 43.5 because I heard it's designed for Indian skin tones and it sounds promising, but I haven't been able to find it anywhere and also I don't like the formula - I find it quite heavy and breaks me out!

  	I am a perfect match for Toasty Toffee now.  After swearing by my Honey Bronze sample, I realised it was too light for me.  Have you tried the 4N2 neutral shade, spiced sand?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 30, 2013)

dejachosendaily said:


> Im new to the forum and very late to this thread but have any of you tried the double wear light in intensity 6.0? I got a sample of it at the counter and I tried it on today and realized its too yellow got skin tone. Its leaves my face very ashy and dirty looking too. Has anyone else had these same results?


  	Yep, I bought it and sold it because it looked muddy. It was too dark for NW45 skin tone and I thought the 5.0 was too light. They really need a 5.5 shade! LOL.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 21, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions for an NC50-ish lady? I wear Intensity 5 in Double Wear Light, and was suggested Truffle, but it is dark and muddy on me. I was told that Honey Amber (5N2?) is a half-shade lighter and that Rich Ginger is a shade lighter. Rich Ginger looks way too light. Anyone had success with Honey Amber? And what's the diff between Honey Amber and "New Honey Amber"? This reformulation has me all confused. They definitely changed the colors. I have two bottles with the same number that are completely different colors.


----------



## makeba (Dec 6, 2013)

I am interested in sampling this foundation. Anyone know of a match equal to mac studio fix fluid in nw40?


----------



## Angel007 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm an NC 50 in MAC and I just sampled Sandlewood today and I loved it. I didn't put on a lot bc I don't like full coverage foundation since I up with a lot of the products on my face. Absolutely LOVED the results and it lasted 12 hours without slipping and sliding off my face. Only oiled up in my T zone but not by much.


----------



## Soumya86 (Nov 1, 2014)

kyd33 said:


> Have any of the NC 43/44 tried estee lauder double wear foundation in light or regular foundation. If so what shade worked best.  Bobbi brown honey is an exact match for me so leaning more to nc43 with yellow undertone. Thanks for the help


  toasty toffee is what I wear in ELDW. I also wear a mix between honey and golden in bobbi brown and NC44 in M.A.C.


----------



## lenchen (May 30, 2015)

Angel007 said:


> I'm an NC 50 in MAC and I just sampled Sandlewood today and I loved it. I didn't put on a lot bc I don't like full coverage foundation since I up with a lot of the products on my face. Absolutely LOVED the results and it lasted 12 hours without slipping and sliding off my face. Only oiled up in my T zone but not by much.


Same here! I'm NC50 in MAC and I was matched to sandalwood, I love it!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 1, 2015)

I absolutely love this foundation! My color is Rich Chestnut. Anyone ever try their "to-go" format? Just saw it in my Vogue magazine and I'm curious.

Estée LauderDouble Wear Makeup To Go


----------



## hanoliv (Oct 23, 2015)

I use the double wear in shell beige and recently bought to go in the same shade. The coverage isn't as good as double wear but I love it for on the go touch ups! Shade is like for like too


----------



## Beryl (Sep 3, 2016)

Does anyone know a siteonline  that sells the 10 ml bottle of EL doublewear?  I see it is sold on the EL UK site, but they do not ship to EU countries.


----------

